# 2017 Ford Super Duty Western MVP3



## 1olddogtwo

Well I pick mine up tomorrow, already picked up new mount and wiring harness. I'm able to reuse the mod and control harness, (least I'm told.)

It's a black platinum ultimate with all the bells and whistles. I traded my F350 in on Monday, been removing crap off it all week.

I'll post pics tomorrow, and may do install on Sunday. Anyone do one yet? Any tricks?


----------



## dieselss

You so suck!


----------



## Sawboy

What time should I be over Sunday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss said:


> You so suck!


Did you really think I got the Raptor?



Sawboy said:


> What time should I be over Sunday?


Depends if ur bringing coffee and cake.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> Depends if ur bringing coffee and cake.


You know I will.


----------



## JustJeff

Holy crap. An MSRP of 78K. Give me a minute while I pick up my jaw!


----------



## WIPensFan

Great truck! I just said yes to a 2017 F250 Lariat. Should have it in a few weeks. I think these new fords look incredible. I'm gonna ask them to put a bow on mine too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Long story short......

I've been in middle of nowhere Louisiana since early August working 12-16 days 7 days a week in a women's prison. ( love natural disasters) Nearest Ford dealer with 30 miles away so I really haven't seen one up close......I've been holding on the my truck waiting for the 17th to come out, and my first impression is......WTF did Ford do to the front end...... looks like a Ford Flex on steroids :angry:. I was rather disappointed and looked at GMC online.

I decided to find a 2016 SD, or a 2017 Raptor. My dealer searched a 300-mile radius, only found two SD's that I really liked. Neither dealer wouldn't do a trade with him and I wasn't going to Michigan to do my own deal. I'm really under a personal time restraint. let's put it this way I got back Sunday night and was at the dealer Monday morning then back working everyday since.

Anyways I happened to stop at another dealer, they made me a smoking deal on a trade in of my truck, body damage at all. I use the A/Z plan on purchasing so there is no negotiating on sales price . I called back my original dealer who I've always bought my trucks from. He said Pat, if you don't take the deal you're nuts. This is the first truck ever ever bought write off a lot or seen in person first.

I'm sure I'll get used to look, the rest of the truck is rather impressive to me.

Let the mods begin.

I also accidentally posted wrong sticker, my truck is similar but it's only 76K I think.


----------



## Randall Ave

Good luck with her. Now is that an aluminum body?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, she's a beer can.

I am so apprehensive about this purchase. Been feeling buyers remorse all week, I'm not even in a hurry to pick it up today. 

I got pick up the old one from the alarm shop, and pull/swap out a couple things still today.


----------



## Hysert

Nice. Up here its probably 95k +.. did it come with all the cameras? Apparently they have side,back,box and front cameras??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes, it's bad ass. Seven cameras, the 360 view is crazy. Just got home with it, trying to figure out all the crap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy said:


> What time should I be over Sunday?


Right aboot the time he's tightening the last nut and bolt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Yes, it's bad ass. Seven cameras, the 360 view is crazy. Just got home with it, trying to figure out all the crap.


360° views of you now? The selfies were bad enoogh.


----------



## Sawboy

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right aboot the time he's tightening the last nut and bolt.


I see you've learned of my legendary mechanical talents.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy said:


> I see you've learned of my legendary mechanical talents.


Not necessarily, it's what I would do.............


----------



## Hysert

1olddogtwo said:


> Yes, it's bad ass. Seven cameras, the 360 view is crazy. Just got home with it, trying to figure out all the crap.


That's the fun part of getting new toys, right!!!:dancing:


----------



## kimber750

1olddogtwo said:


> Well I pick mine up tomorrow, already picked up new mount and wiring harness. I'm able to reuse the mod and control harness, (least I'm told.)
> 
> It's a black platinum ultimate with all the bells and whistles. I traded my F350 in on Monday, been removing crap off it all week.
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow, and may do install on Sunday. Anyone do one yet? Any tricks?
> 
> View attachment 167726
> 
> 
> View attachment 167727


The '17 should require the soft start module. Same module but with the soft start adapter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kimber750 said:


> The '17 should require the soft start module. Same module but with the soft start adapter.


Got this


----------



## kimber750

76272 is the soft start adapter.


----------



## JustJeff

Did you trade the other truck as is, or put the DPF back on?


----------



## BUFF

What are you going to name it.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What are you going to name it.......


I vote for Fred.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So, the new trucks are all aluminum ? Cab and all ?

How do you drop CMU's into the bed without severely damaging it ?

How do you drive through parts of Chicago, and not have the bullets pierce your pants during drive by's ?

If it's all aluminum, and you are out drinking late one night, you won't be able to use your pocket magnet to lead you to your truck anymore.


IDK... Sounds like a lot of unknowns...


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's have a little :terribletowel:
On the front quarter panel.

Or "moron 1"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kimber750 said:


> 76272 is the soft start adapter.


Thanks, this should be fun today if l attempt. After getting home, started feeling sick, still this morning


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I vote for Fred.


:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I vote for Fred.


Mr Gambino, to you.


----------



## kimber750

1olddogtwo said:


> Thanks, this should be fun today if l attempt. After getting home, started feeling sick, still this morning


I have done a few 2016s and they are some of the easiest installs I have done. Not sure how much they changed on the 17.


----------



## Randall Ave

1olddogtwo said:


> Thanks, this should be fun today if l attempt. After getting home, started feeling sick, still this morning


Are you feeling ill, or did you stare at the truck price again. Just jealous!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

By far the easiest truck I've ever done....... haven't had to cut any wires or splice

I'll comment more later and post a lot of pictures


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I vote for Fred.


 Something with more character would be appropriate........
Buckwheat, Roscoe, Stimy, Otis, Rollo seem to be fitting


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Something with more character would be appropriate........
> Buckwheat, Roscoe, Stimy, Otis, Rollo seem to be fitting


Fred Sanford had lots of character.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Could call it Sanford, it sounds good and has ford in the name. Good looking truck OD, good luck with it.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fred Sanford had lots of character.....


LOL, BUbba, Skillet, Melvin, Woody,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LapeerLandscape said:


> Could call it Sanford, it sounds good and has ford in the name. Good looking truck OD, good luck with it.


Sanford seems appropriate


----------



## kimber750

Look, its got one of them old man steps. :laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

kimber750 said:


> Look, its got one of them old man steps. :laugh:


Next thing you will be a real wise guy and send him a church key.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I am home now, I hope I'm done throwing up, I'm going to take a nap til Tuesday


----------



## extremepusher

Nice!!! Did you cut the valance or just remove it?


----------



## Randall Ave

Perrrrty!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fred looks great.


----------



## Hysert

Nothen like 11.5 feet of good looken western!!! Killer Pat!


----------



## BUFF

kimber750 said:


> Look, its got one of them old man steps. :laugh:


I call them "little people" steps.........
It's pretty hard to find a XLT or above withoot that option.


----------



## kimber750

BUFF said:


> I call them "little people" steps.........
> It's pretty hard to find a XLT or above withoot that option.


I use milk crates.


----------



## Hysert

BUFF said:


> I call them "little people" steps.........
> It's pretty hard to find a XLT or above withoot that option.


Yep. Our 16 has the step too, just pulled the gate yesterday to mount the salter, darn step adds a few pounds too


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kimber750 said:


> I use milk crates.


Upside down buckets work as well


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo said:


> By far the easiest truck I've ever done....... haven't had to cut any wires or splice
> 
> I'll comment more later and post a lot of pictures
> 
> View attachment 167753
> 
> 
> View attachment 167754


How many man hours into the install?


----------



## kimber750

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Upside down buckets work as well


They are to tall and unstable for accident prone people. Ever lean over the front of a truck and have the bucket slide out from under you?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kimber750 said:


> They are to tall and unstable for accident prone people. Ever lean over the front of a truck and have the bucket slide out from under you?


Yup. Hung on the truck like a monkey.

Now I use this


----------



## BUFF

kimber750 said:


> I use milk crates.


When I bought my '08 and '15 I told the sales monkey the step had no use to me, he asked why and told him it'd be an obstruction when sliding things in/oot of the bed and it wouldn't support my weight, led alone with something in my arms. Both times sales monkey said it's hold you weight and both times I bent the step...... Morons...


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> I call them "little people" steps.........
> It's pretty hard to find a XLT or above withoot that option.


I've been shopping Lariat configurations for a month and I would say 2 out of every 10(maybe 20) window stickers I've looked at have it listed. I've looked at probably over 500 window stickers in all parts of the country price shopping. For $375 I can climb up there some other way, but I get it if it's a need or want, just like some of the other useless add ons.


----------



## FredG

Most of my trucks have lift gates. If I'm in one that don't I climb up on the tire and come out the same way.


----------



## 2005STX

got mine last month. i think it looks awesome. I will take a few pics with the plow on it
got mine for 40k. sticker was 44. not to bad


----------



## FredG

2005STX said:


> got mine last month. i think it looks awesome. I will take a few pics with the plow on it
> got mine for 40k. sticker was 44. not to bad
> View attachment 167785


Sweet,


----------



## Broncslefty7

im sure the aluminum will hold up just fine or else they wouldnt have used it. im guessing fords engineers are pretty smart. my concern with these is repairing dents and replacing parts. im sure they are not going to be as cheap as we are all used to.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I can't wait to see how this "aluminum" body stuff goes.

Will other manufacturers follow Ford's lead ? 

Will ford bring back the AC Cobra?Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Will Ford start making their own beer in cans ? 

Only time will tell, folks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Broncslefty7 said:


> im sure the aluminum will hold up just fine or else they wouldnt have used it. im guessing fords engineers are pretty smart. my concern with these is repairing dents and replacing parts. im sure they are not going to be as cheap as we are all used to.


I read somewhere that the replacement parts are CRAZY EXPENSIVE !
http://www.autonews.com/article/201...uminum-repairs-cost-more-than-steel-iihs-says


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Broncslefty7 said:


> im guessing fords engineers are pretty smart.


6.0 and 6.4

Nuff said.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was thinking aboot this today Patty, and figured oot what could improve the pic. 

A RAM 3500 Longhorn Edition. With a Cummings.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I can't wait to see how this "aluminum" body stuff goes.
> 
> Will other manufacturers follow Ford's lead ?
> 
> Will ford bring back the AC Cobra?Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Will Ford start making their own beer in cans ?
> 
> Only time will tell, folks
> 
> View attachment 167788


GM trucks will be aluminum in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> A *RAM* 3500 *Longhorn Edition*. With a Cummings.


What a piece of marketing genius to attract those with manhood issues......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What a piece of marketing genius to attract those with manhood issues......


That's why I recommended it for Patty.


----------



## extremepusher

Does it include cow getter bumper on the front to Mark? Is that part of the Longhorn package?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> 6.0 and 6.4
> 
> Nuff said.


Neither of those can be blamed totally on Ford though. International was equally guilty of ****ty design and engineering, as well as flaking out of warranty claims.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kimber750 said:


> Look, its got one of them old man steps. :laugh:


Yea, and I'm not afraid to use it either.....:dancing:

Deck height and finish height of bed rails are higher then my 350. I ordered a 3in leveling kit yesterday.

It's a nice truck, don't get me wrong but I'm still un-easy about it.....it's so different. I'm sure if I hadn't been driving the same truck since 99, I would like it more.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dogplow Dodge said:


> How many man hours into the install?


Took about 5 hours ( and was sick), next time it would be less. Everything was plug and play. I used either ½ or ⅜ impact on everything. There was a small learning curve on running the plugs down thru the radiator/grill.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo said:


> Took about 5 hours ( and was sick), next time it would be less. Everything was plug and play. I used either ½ or ⅜ impact on everything. There was a small learning curve on running the plugs down thru the radiator/grill.


Sweet ride, man.....


----------



## unhcp

nice truck man!


----------



## extremepusher

Any more accessories added to the new truck besides the plow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, I just pulled the rear seat out and build a new box. I'll post tomorrow when a carpet it.

Still waiting for leveling kit and new backrack. Also still figuring what I'm going to do for reverse lights, LED/strobes, etc. I have a few ideas.


----------



## extremepusher

Ok Cant wait to see!!


----------



## White_Gold11

Sounds like fun! New toys and mods never get old☃


----------



## 1olddogtwo

extremepusher said:


> Ok Cant wait to see!!


Nothing special, it's the box for had in my old truck. I was only able to reuse the drawers, had to build a new base and box walls due to larger back seat area.



White_Gold11 said:


> Sounds like fun! New toys and mods never get old☃


Yea, it's going to be interesting, the truck is a total redesign. Nothing fit's from my previous Super Duty's. Front and rear lights are LED, and the rear ones have radar built in.,..... needless to say I won't be drilling into them. Gotta rethink everything. In years past, I just swapped everything over......

I did order a new rack, I could have reused my old one with modifications...,..my current one is starting to show its age. I really need to do the wiring before putting the box n
In first....well it pulls out easy enough.

Im really liking the adaptive cruise control.....it really hard to force urself to trust something other then ur control.

The auto high-beam is nice, hell the LED lights them selves are amazing. The mirrors also have built in spotlights besides lights that shinedown to light ur feet.

The live 360 camera always blows people away, looks like a drone is above. Still trying to get used to it myself.
The massaging seats are cool and the keyless system works well, it's a little annoying when horn double taps if you get 5 feet away with the truck still running.

The power tailgate is to much.....lol. it's super lite, even with the old man step. The LED bed lights work OK.

My only complaint really is.....the ass end is really high. The rails are even neck high and hard to access the bed cause of depth of bed walls.....I'm avg height, 5'10".

800 miles this week, avg on lieometer says 17. With lots of idling, 14.

Enough rambling.....need snow and install both my fuel tanks and finish my box.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Lie-o-meter

Lol:laugh:


----------



## extremepusher

Ok, I never did see any old pictures of your old box. Will be interesting to see it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

extremepusher said:


> Ok, I never did see any old pictures of your old box. Will be interesting to see it.


Old box with top removed

New box with out carpet or top on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to clean up.....what a crappy day.


----------



## BUFF

If you had aboot another 3-4" clearance under the box it'd be a great place to put a Barrett .50 and a couple AR Carbines.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> If you had aboot another 3-4" clearance under the box it'd be a great place to put a Barrett .50 and a couple AR Carbines.....


Crap, was going to say the same thing.


----------



## extremepusher

Nice. a lot of extra storage


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well today is light day.....still waiting on leveling kit. I did reconfigure my plow for the lower height just in case.

New rack showed up but not 5th wheel trailer plug. That's how I plan on attaching my reverse and turn signals. I'm a little hesitant hooking up as I normally would, way too much electronics in lights, the rear have radar in them. Need wire up both fuel tanks, work lights and decided to do body mounts for flashing LED's. Set in the grill, and on the hitch. Not even thinking about drilling into a LED housing.

I don't think my rigid flush mounts will fit my rear bumper either....bummer

Going to pull the lenses off my Whelan Liberty light bar, the interior seems to be a little hazy. It's only 6 years old. Anyone have a suggestion on a good cleaner?

Well, that's the plan even tho I really don't have much time this weekend.

Hoping delete kits come out soon.....:yow!:


----------



## Polarismalibu

1olddogtwo said:


> Well today is light day.....still waiting on leveling kit. I did reconfigure my plow for the lower height just in case.
> 
> New rack showed up but not 5th wheel trailer plug. That's how I plan on attaching my reverse and turn signals. I'm a little hesitant hooking up as I normally would, way too much electronics in lights, the rear have radar in them. Need wire up both fuel tanks, work lights and decided to do body mounts for flashing LED's. Set in the grill, and on the hitch. Not even thinking about drilling into a LED housing.
> 
> I don't think my rigid flush mounts will fit my rear bumper either....bummer
> 
> Going to pull the lenses off my Whelan Liberty light bar, the interior seems to be a little hazy. It's only 6 years old. Anyone have a suggestion on a good cleaner?
> 
> Well, that's the plan even tho I really don't have much time this weekend.
> 
> Hoping delete kits come out soon.....:yow!:


There is a delete kit out. Bens performance diesel deleted one right when the trucks came out.


----------



## Stik208

1olddogtwo said:


> Going to pull the lenses off my Whelan Liberty light bar, the interior seems to be a little hazy. It's only 6 years old. Anyone have a suggestion on a good cleaner?


Meguiars Plastx


----------



## mercer_me

Nice looking truck. I know a guy that bought one identical to yours. I need to get him to give me a ride.


----------



## extremepusher

Santa bring you anything for the new truck?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Polarismalibu said:


> There is a delete kit out. Bens performance diesel deleted one right when the trucks came out.


Yea, not much info out there, and I just bought E350 and dumping more extra coin then I wanted to this month.....I better bill out the snow events for Dec.



Stik208 said:


> Meguiars Plastx


Going have to try that.



mercer_me said:


> Nice looking truck. I know a guy that bought one identical to yours. I need to get him to give me a ride.


It's a much better ride then the previous years. Very quiet.



extremepusher said:


> Santa bring you anything for the new truck?


My leveling kit came in last week.....Time is now my enemy. She got me weathertech mats and window shade/vent things.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

DD released a TSB last week in regards to over-volt issues similar to the chevys. Didn't give any solutions, just said talk to Ford in regards to SSM 46236. This applies to 2015 & 2016 vehicles and references a reprogram on the body control module. No mention of this problem in your post that I saw but I figured you would want to know since you are always ahead of the curve.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I seen that, I've had zero problems with the plow or electrical.

Well the pre-collision becomes deactivated cause the plow blocks the sensor. Other then that it's need flawless.

I'm actually surprised the lane detection system works as well as it does with the snow on the ground.

I have about 3800 miles so far.


----------



## extremepusher

Awesome!!!


----------



## mercer_me

1olddogtwo said:


> It's a much better ride then the previous years. Very quiet.


The guy I know said the same thing. He had a 2015 Lariat before this truck.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Are the wings worth adding? Plowed with our 9'6" SX HDV this weekend on the 5500 2WD Top Kick and was very impressed.


----------



## Hysert

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Are the wings worth adding? Plowed with our 9'6" SX HDV this weekend on the 5500 2WD Top Kick and was very impressed.


Always!!! Every foot counts buddy!!! 9.6 to 11.5


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Are the wings worth adding? Plowed with our 9'6" SX HDV this weekend on the 5500 2WD Top Kick and was very impressed.


Hell ya



Hysert said:


> Always!!! Every foot counts buddy!!! 9.6 to 11.5


Hell ya, hell ya

The only drawback is the vortex off the wings absolutely destroyed my mirrors. More on this truck then the previous body style. If it's a wet snow, guaranteed I will have to clean the mirrors/Windows before I start the next lot


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo said:


> I seen that, I've had zero problems with the plow or electrical.
> 
> Well the pre-collision becomes deactivated cause the plow blocks the sensor. Other then that it's need flawless.
> 
> I'm actually surprised the lane detection system works as well as it does with the snow on the ground.
> 
> I have about 3800 miles so far.
> 
> View attachment 169010
> 
> 
> View attachment 169011
> 
> 
> View attachment 169012


Truck and plow look awesome!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Truck and plow look awesome!


Thanks.

As I think about it, that plow is going on it's 3rd season, wings on it's 4th. I had them red MVP3 1st.

Western needs to come out with a new toy next season!!!


----------



## Hysert

1olddogtwo said:


> Western needs to come out with a new toy next season!!


Expanding V???? Stop teasing Pat!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hysert said:


> Expanding V???? Stop teasing Pat!!!


Expanding V with wings would be teasing.....13'6"....


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

1olddogtwo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As I think about it, that plow is going on it's 3rd season, wings on it's 4th. I had them red MVP3 1st.
> 
> Western needs to come out with a new toy next season!!!


Since you have some time on the wings, how have they held up? Any tricks when using them? I was not impressed with the rubber cutting edge on Hiniker wings and that's probably why I am hesitant. Operators tore up the rubber edges pushing snow up into piles.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> The only drawback is the vortex off the wings absolutely destroyed my mirrors. More on this truck then the previous body style. If it's a wet snow, guaranteed I will have to clean the mirrors/Windows before I start the next lot


I know the spray is terrible with our Boss v plows with wings. That's my only complaint.


----------



## allagashpm

Well I gotta say I really wasn't a big fan of the new super dutys. But God damn seeing one actually working, dirty, and pushing snow, it looks great. 
Are you running the factory tires that came on it? 
Awesome truck man


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thanks for the kind words, the truck is growing on me even tho I parked til next snow event.

Bought a new to me E350 with a 383K miles to drive for a while.

Between Xmas, truck and van, I need to recoup some pocket cash, besides the aftermarket is still playing catch up.

Tires are factory LTZ. I personally hate them but they do for the winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Since you have some time on the wings, how have they held up? Any tricks when using them? I was not impressed with the rubber cutting edge on Hiniker wings and that's probably why I am hesitant. Operators tore up the rubber edges pushing snow up into piles.


Sorry, missed this.

Still only factory edges. I did hit a boulder at speed (20-25) while carrying to next job. It blew apart the outter weld and bent the corner, hammer and heat plus some tacking.....She's been all good for 3 years now.


----------



## Epiccookie55

What lightbar are you running? How has it held up? Is it a good bar for the price? Would you choose something else over this?


----------



## BUFF

So you've had Sanford for awhile.....What do you think of him now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> So you've had Sanford for awhile.....What do you think of him now?


It's a plow truck, I've driven, plowed once since 3rd week of December.

If I could find a 16, I would.....Least give a harder thought.

In contrast, I enjoy the van I picked up as a daily driver and it's going to see/break 400K in the next couple of months.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Epiccookie55 said:


> What lightbar are you running? How has it held up? Is it a good bar for the price? Would you choose something else over this?


Whelen Liberty lightbar, had it since 2010. Think it was 2K then


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

More truck pics please....


----------



## LogansLawnCare

^what he said


----------



## groundbreakers

JustJeff said:


> Holy crap. An MSRP of 78K. Give me a minute while I pick up my jaw!


i just said the same thing ... I bought my 2400 sf house with dual kitchens for 60,000 wow ... I see ford doesn't sell to many of those


----------



## DieselSlug

I didn't like the styling of the Super Dutys at first. Thought the tail lights looked goofy being so big. But with certain body colors you don't notice them as much. Truck looks awesome with your setup!


----------



## Tberrylawn

Just grabbed my self a new lariat F350. Having everything switched over on her on Monday. The Fords also grew on me. Originally I thought they looked like the Chevy's. But boy are they sharp. Huge upgrade from my 08 F250 xlt.


----------



## neu-rich

Just Got A f250 Crew... Found A 2014 Western 8ft pro-plow ser 2 .. Just Need To Figure Out What Harnesses I Need...


----------



## BUFF

neu-rich said:


> Just Got A f250 Crew... Found A 2014 Western 8ft pro-plow ser 2 .. Just Need To Figure Out What Harnesses I Need...
> 
> View attachment 172322


Nice Pickup...... Now start your own thread.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Proton

Nice Truckl


----------



## Broncslefty7

:yow!::hammerhead:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well since this has risen back up....

Got about 12000 trouble free miles, do have a recall to take in on.....one day I will. I really haven't drove it much. I did do a 2½ level in front and bags in rear.

Currently running around in one of the two F550's I picked up in March. Got 10K already. It's also a great truck, rides and performs so much better then our 2015 550. I use it as my daily driver. I did have to upgrade to a CDL A for the GN.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nice truck! That will be a perfect snow truck


----------



## BRL1

@1olddogtwo

How much does your truck sag with your plow on? I just installed my mvp 3 on my 18 250 and I'm surprised with the rake. Of course I don't have any ballast in the bed and it will have the 2yrd spreader in the back but I was maybe thinking of inatalling a leveling kit ? Also what settings are your pins on the plow in mine are on the bottom of 3 holes.

Thanks!


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> @1olddogtwo
> 
> How much does your truck sag with your plow on? I just installed my mvp 3 on my 18 250 and I'm surprised with the rake. Of course I don't have any ballast in the bed and it will have the 2yrd spreader in the back but I was maybe thinking of inatalling a leveling kit ? Also what settings are your pins on the plow in mine are on the bottom of 3 holes.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey I was thinking about sending you a text, I have just over a skid of "SnowPlow" bagged (50# bags) Ice melt I need to get rid of. It's been stored in my shop and was under cover when I bought it. I'm not looking to recoup what I spent on it but will take $2.00 per bag off Skid pricing which was $7.45/bag when I bought it. I'll delivery for a burger, fries and ice tea.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Hey I was thinking about sending you a text, I have just over a skid of "SnowPlow" bagged (50# bags) Ice melt I need to get rid of. It's been stored in my shop and was under cover when I bought it. I'm not looking to recoup what I spent on it but will take $2.00 per bag off Skid pricing which was $7.45/bag when I bought it. I'll delivery for a burger, fries and ice tea.


Ya I'll take it from you. Are you gonna unload it and stack it too? Lol


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Ya I'll take it from you. Are you gonna unload it and stack it too? Lol


Coolio..... Tell you what I'll back into you shop and supervise the unloading process.....
I'm going to Lander next Wednesday till the following Monday to work my place and can come up a couple days after that.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Coolio..... Tell you what I'll back into you shop and supervise the unloading process.....
> I'm going to Lander next Wednesday till the following Monday to work my place and can come up a couple days after that.


Haha if it's on a pallet I'll just unload it with the skidder and that will work just give me a heads up when your thinking of swinging by and I'll make sure it's at the shop.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Haha if it's on a pallet I'll just unload it with the skidder and that will work just give me a heads up when your thinking of swinging by and I'll make sure it's at the shop.


Sounds good to me....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BRL1 said:


> @1olddogtwo
> 
> How much does your truck sag with your plow on? I just installed my mvp 3 on my 18 250 and I'm surprised with the rake. Of course I don't have any ballast in the bed and it will have the 2yrd spreader in the back but I was maybe thinking of inatalling a leveling kit ? Also what settings are your pins on the plow in mine are on the bottom of 3 holes.
> 
> Thanks!


My Black 17 is gone, currently have a 18 with the same type kit/bags. It has plow prep, the 17 didn't.

About 3/4 or so of a inch with a 1100 lbs plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't recall exactly, I think it's in the top holes on the T frame.

I'm already looking at a 19 sport edtion.

My 18 is already got eight thousand miles on it...... I've only put six/seven hundred personally on it, the rest is other people drive in it. I have it down her North Carolina, I've only driven it once here to get coffee......lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a side note

My 17 F550 is pushing 80,000 miles, still on the original brakes only had to replace the tires once.... often at 46/48K in weight.

I ordered a new triple axle gooseneck trailer, as well as a couple others, will be picking up later this week.

It will be at a hundred + thousand easy before the end of the year.....

I also got a new 19 F650 this week...... It's for the game changer.....cubes.....


----------



## BRL1

1olddogtwo said:


> My Black 17 is gone, currently have a 18 with the same type kit/bags. It has plow prep, the 17 didn't.
> 
> About 3/4 or so of a inch with a 1100 lbs plow.
> 
> View attachment 184621
> 
> 
> View attachment 184622


Ya I need to do some adjustments I think. 
Here is mine. My Chevy had a 3" lift on the front so my plow angles are all different now.


----------



## BRL1

Looks like the push frame is low tone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would highly recommend ReadyLift leveling kit.

I wouldn't waste too much time trying to set the configuration until you do the lifts.

The good news is, it's easy to reconfig the Ultra Mount 2.

If you do the leveling kit, I highly recommend a good alignment shop afterwards cuz it may need cam's in the ball joints


----------



## BRL1

1olddogtwo said:


> I would highly recommend ReadyLift leveling kit.
> 
> I wouldn't waste too much time trying to set the configuration until you do the lifts.
> 
> The good news is, it's easy to reconfig the Ultra Mount 2.
> 
> If you do the leveling kit, I highly recommend a good alignment shop afterwards cuz it may need cam's in the ball joints


That's what I was thinking as well. 
That 19 looks sharp! I like it


----------



## GMCHD plower

Old dog, maybe I missed it but are you still with ServiceMaster or are you off doing your own thing now?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Damn that front end looks squatted down low.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMCHD plower said:


> Old dog, maybe I missed it but are you still with ServiceMaster or are you off doing your own thing now?


He's bizzie mopping up in Florida...he's on of the head ringmasters.


----------



## BRL1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Damn that front end looks squatted down low.


Ya it is. Leveling kit coming soon. Full 2yrds of salt/sand did help a little


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BRL1 said:


> Ya it is. Leveling kit coming soon. Full 2yrds of salt/sand did help a little
> 
> View attachment 184877


I haven't put a plow on my new one yet, but all my 11-16 body style trucks are nowhere near that much squat and they're stock.


----------



## BRL1

John_DeereGreen said:


> I haven't put a plow on my new one yet, but all my 11-16 body style trucks are nowhere near that much squat and they're stock.


I was surprised at how much it squatted as well. I do have the plow prep package but was expecting it to do a little better


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMCHD plower said:


> Old dog, maybe I missed it but are you still with ServiceMaster or are you off doing your own thing now?


Yea....just flew up t Chicago, been in NC and Panama City last few weeks.

Got a few new toys...

Gotta renew my DL and fly back this afternoon.

It's hell down there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File fotos....how's that humisery Pat?


----------

